
Ask HN: Best toolchain for image-heavy, static websites? - sbuccini
Recently, I&#x27;ve taken on several contracts to build portfolio websites for people in the graphic design and architecture sectors. Currently I&#x27;m using Jekyll to generate the sites themselves and hosting them on a shared VPS like GoDaddy, but I&#x27;m finding it really difficult to optimize all the images they are sending over (bulk resizing + compression).<p>I&#x27;m curious to hear what tools people use to solve similar challenges in addition what hosting solutions that could allow me to better cache + serve these images.<p>Thanks!
======
tangue
This is an area where Node shines. I'm tackling this now through Gulp and
ImageOptim and It's the most reliable solution I've found. _Tip : As I (and
most people) tend to mess with Gulp files, I 've isolated the task to process
the images from the other frontend optimisations._

------
jose885
Ruby plays pretty nicely with ImageMagick and GraphicsMagick. Those two are my
go-to tools for bulk images processing.

As far as serving up static content goes, Nginx is the best.

